# In teh tubs?



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hiya, what other animals have you found in the tubs with the crickets or whatever? 

My cricket box came today, and has a tiny little millapede in it lol.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I usually get a couple of little larvea or something in there which I hand-feed my beardies!
Ben


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

HAs any1 else had a little black things with millions of legs?


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

dermestee beetles. get them all the time they are ment to eat the dead crix. never do tho lol


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

There's usually one of those little beetle things in the tub. Gecko ignores them tho


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Ive found big massive spiders in mine.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

just got a new tub of locusts today and there was 3 crickets in it


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I got a few crickets in my locust today... i used to get those millapede things too in crickets.. a couple of teeny spiders and thats about it


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah i get the lavae, beetle thingys never had n e thing exciting


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bugs, larvea and HUGE HUGE HUGE spiders, and teh odd fly.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

SPIDERS?!?!?! why on earth would they be in there?


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

got a few locusts in my crickets yesterday, a spider and sum caterpillar type bug. yumm


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

I get small flies and those millipede thingies but Harry loves them so they get fed to him too!


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

poop-eaters I call em  yeah they seem to munch those first heh. Spiders too if they're not too big. I was told they put those in on purpose both, spiders to eat the dead crix and poopeaters to...you know


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

Plutino said:


> poop-eaters I call em  yeah they seem to munch those first heh. Spiders too if they're not too big. I was told they put those in on purpose both, spiders to eat the dead crix and poopeaters to...you know


the spider wont eat the dead crixs, they will eat the live ones


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

I seem to get lotsa sawdust in mine, does that count?!?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

how many crickets are in your tubs?


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

depends on size of the crickt but between 50-60


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

i get spiders lol


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

Giant spiders??? I'm glad I only buy mealies!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

massive ones!


----------

